# World Record 8pt.



## Joe(y)

I don't know how many of you have heard about this, comma I'm guessing all the Minnesota boys and kids from surrounding states probably have but anyway. Several weeks ago a man from the Cannon Falls (SE MN) took the largest ever recorded 8 pt deer. This deer was scored at 189'.









So after this everyone is all hyped up about the world record came from Minnesota. Then stories start circulation and this is what we find out next.

DNR: Accused deer poacher not only killed too many deer, he used rifle in bow season
By Chris Niskanen 
12/01/2009

The world-class eight-point buck poached this fall in Goodhue County was shot with a rifle, not a bow, the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources said Monday. 

Lead fragments found in the animal's hide show that a firearm was used, the DNR said. 

Troy Alan Reinke, 32, of Cannon Falls, who is accused of illegally killing the whitetail on Halloween night, now might face additional charges because the firearms season was not open Oct. 31. 

The buck was the largest eight-pointer ever officially measured. 

Reinke reportedly told investigators he shot it with a bow and arrow near the town of White Rock. He also reportedly admitted to killing a buck and doe earlier in the season with a bow and not tagging or registering them. 

Calls to Reinke on Monday were not immediately returned. 

Reinke could legally kill only one deer during the season. Goodhue County prosecutors have charged Reinke with 13 counts of illegally killing all three deer. 

Assistant County Attorney David Grove said he would review the additional information and decide whether to file additional charges, possibly as early as today. 

"If I can prove additional charges, I'll make them," Grove said. 

But without witnesses or additional evidence, prosecutors might have difficulty proving Reinke pulled the trigger. During a recent interview, DNR conservation officer Tyler Quandt said, Reinke claimed he found the trophy buck dead and pushed an arrow into it to claim it as a bow kill. 

DNR officials are looking for anyone who might have heard shots, seen the killing or was with Reinke the night the buck was shot. Tipsters can provide anonymous information by calling the Turn in Poachers hot line at 800-652-9093. 

DNR investigators said they found lead fragments in the cape, which is the hide around the neck and shoulder area, when it was recovered from a taxidermist. The bullet apparently hit the shoulder and delivered the killing shot. A forensic specialist at the University of Minnesota confirmed the lead fragments. 

DNR officials said they believe the deer was shot near the corner of 110th Avenue and Goodhue County 8, about three miles south of where Reinke originally claimed the deer was shot. He told investigators he shot all three deer on the Terwilliger property near White Rock. 

New evidence strongly points to the buck being killed near 110th Avenue, according to the DNR. Investigators say Reinke's cousin, Matt Pientka, and his girlfriend drove to the 110th Avenue site to help Reinke load the deer on Halloween night, Quandt said. 

No one else is expected to be charged in the case. 

Quandt said shed antlers matching the trophy buck have been found in the area, where local hunters knew about the buck. 

If convicted of all 13 counts, Reinke would face up to a year in jail and $19,000 in fines, in addition to $2,000 in restitution for the three deer. His hunting licenses could be revoked for three years. 

He is scheduled to make his first court appearance in Goodhue County District Court on Dec. 10










Sure sucks that this guy blew it for all of us that had a shot at it. Who knows could have been some kids first deer or the deer of a lifetime for some veteran hunter. So thats the scoop.


----------



## muzzyhunter17

Wow thats pretty messed up...thanks for the info.....that is one big ole buck, woulda been great to see him still alive


----------



## Ignition kid

here in Florida a florida resident arrow an 8 point archery buck that scored in the high 150"s and is our archery state record and largest Florida 8 point and was killed i think last year or this year.


----------



## HuntinChic

Wow, people like him make me so mad!!! It's sad that it couldn't of been killed legally.


----------



## Joe(y)

Just got some more info recently that he changed his story, now he says that he didn't shoot it he just found it a put his arrow in it so he could claim it as an archery kill. And the guys has multiple drug counts and stuff


----------



## Bowhunter500

hmm.. very nice buck. my buck from last year looks pretty dang close to that!


----------



## pheonix34hunter

Joe(y) said:


> Just got some more info recently that he changed his story, now he says that he didn't shoot it he just found it a put his arrow in it so he could claim it as an archery kill. And the guys has multiple drug counts and stuff


if i saw a deer that big dead in good condition i would probably put a tag on him and call my season over


----------

